# State Department Host's Leaders of Muslim Brotherhood (MOA)



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

*State Department Host's Leaders of Muslim Brotherhood*

Muslim Brotherhood-Aligned Leaders Hosted at State Department | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like it was a opportunity to eradicate the MB leadership


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Sounds like it was a opportunity to eradicate the MB leadership


Wishfull thinkin, but doubtful.

"I think the Muslim Brotherhood visit serves two goals," Tadros said. "First, organizing the pro Muslim Brotherhood movement in the U.S. among the Egyptian and other Arab and Muslim communities."

"Secondly, reaching out to administration and the policy community in D.C.," Tadros said. "The delegation's composition includes several non-official Muslim Brotherhood members to portray an image of a united Islamist and non-Islamist revolutionary camp against the regime."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I met a cable news talking head commentor from Egypt. Said he was with the first Egypt regime then switched or defected. I recall he said the Muslim brotherhood came out of the shadows and took over, kinda like power vacuum.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Following the Egyptian Revolution of 2011 that overthrew Hosni Mubarak, the Brotherhood was legalized and emerged as "the most powerful group" and the "most cohesive political movement" in Egypt with "an unparalleled ability to mobilize its followers". Its newly formed political party-the Freedom and Justice Party-won almost half the seats in the 2011-12 parliamentary election (far more than any other party), and its presidential candidate Mohammed Morsi won the 2012 presidential election. However within a year there were mass protests against his rule and he was overthrown by the military.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Muslim_Brotherhood_in_Egypt


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe they will arrange to meet in the east room of the white house and bow to Meca for prayers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> I met a cable news talking head commentor from Egypt. Said he was with the first Egypt regime then switched or defected. I recall he said the Muslim brotherhood came out of the shadows and took over, kinda like power vacuum.


Interesting way of putting it; _came out of the shadows and took over, kinda like a power vacuum._

The number of Muslim Brotherhood members and sympathizers in the White House is staggering. Thing of it is, it didn't come out of the shadows in Egypt. Mubarak was keeping the MB at bay by outlawing it. Assad's father illustrated how to handle the Muslim Brotherhood in 1982 when he had the city of Hama raised with artty and tank shells in order to get rid of the MB.
The Obama sanctioned Muslim Spring _thrust_ the MB out of the shadows; they didn't just come out of them.

Every single place the U.S. government has meddled is seeing strife, persecution and murder at the hands of Muslims. Egypt would be worse had it not been for the military regaining control from the Muslim Brotherhood. Why is it that our government seems so happy to spread this misery? Why is it funding and supporting the very entities it tells us is the enemy?

At the same time, one really needs to wonder why Western governments are preferring Muslim refugees and are leaving Christians to die at the hands of the same types who are being brought here.



> "Many Christians in the region fear Syria will become another Iraq, where poor security after the U.S. invasion in 2003 has allowed militant Islamic groups to target Christians for intimidation, killings and kidnappings that helped drive hundreds of thousands of Christians out of the country," reported the Global Catholic Network more than a year-and-a-half ago.


Canada wants to save Christians from certain death, but Amnesty International prefers they die, as does the U.N. and the Canadian Liberal Party:


> The Canadian government said in December that it was considering giving priority to Christian and Yazidi refugees fleeing Syria and has since come under strong condemnation from the U.N. and non-governmental organizations such as Amnesty International. Canada's left-leaning Liberal Party also roundly criticized the plans by conservatives to focus on non-Muslim refugees.


Secret planting of up to 75,000 Syrian Muslims begins in U.S.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Which group is being supported today? Which will probably be different tomorrow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Skim the surface and you'll see which ones have been supported throughout the "Arab" (Muslim) Spring.

Dig more and you'll see how Al Qaeda has been funded, vilified, but then supported some more.

The administration's activity seems convoluted and without clear direction, but that isn't the case.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Establishing muslim brotherhood power in the us....call a spade a spade.
It's just disappointing. Nothing like seeing what was a beautiful and worthwhile country go to geno5 retard evil apes. 
Pray all the time that Americans will get it back together as a serious people in spite of the fringe and jokers being used as an illusion that Americans are stupid and non serious. All that ever gets press insults americans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Won't happen, Odd. With every cultural jolt, the nation slides farther in the wrong direction. What was considered taboo becomes a mere violation of a more, and then it becomes simply outside of the norm. Then, the desensitized culture accepts it within the realm of the normal. 

After a time, that degenerated and dead culture is overwhelmed by another one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe this is the appropriate thread to show everyone my new t-shirt?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe this is the appropriate thread to show everyone my new t-shirt?


Maybe add, "pork wieners on rye".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe this is the appropriate thread to show everyone my new t-shirt?


Maybe add, "pork wieners on rye".


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

THis nation is so screwed with the current administration. We have the world's worst Mid East foreign policy, backed the bad guys over and over (Brotherhood, "moderate" Syrian rebels, left Libya a mess, etc) and now we are trying to undermine the election in the only democracy in the area --- they want to defeat Bibi N. I hope he wins a shoot Obama and his suckups a big bird finger.


----------

